# .net framework 3.5 sp1 not installing



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2011)

I got an issue with my HP laptop. It's a HP touchsmart tm2t tablet pc. 


Whenever I install .net framework 3.5 sp1 on my laptop it never installs fully. I have a .net framework 3.5 sp1 indificiation program but it still says, no matter what, that it's not installed.

I've went threw and played with rograms and features: and "chcek marked" for it to be on.

I have also downloaded it from microsoft website. 

I had it working before I reformatted my hdd. I didn't think it would be a hassle like it is now.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 10, 2011)

You're not using a version of XP/7 that you trimmed up with nLite/RT are you?  If you use a really slimmed down version of XP/7 you can run into all sorts of issues installing Microsoft suckware.

Did you check your logs?
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/astebner/archive/2007/07/31/4156781.aspx
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/223300


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll look threw the logs when I get home. This win 7 is a fresh install of Win 7 pro. Before, I had hp's win 7 pro in and all I did was:


download from microsoft
check mark the stuff in program & features
install 
Run a Dos Netfx35_detect_error program
Validate that it was installed via Microsoft's validator

Then from that I could run my companies programs.. 


::I did it the same way as I did before, but for some reason, it didn't install correctly. But, I will look at the logs and see since I was trying to do it at midnight and right when I got to work today.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 10, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> check mark the stuff in program & features



Try *un-checking the two options* under the .net 3.5.1, *re-boot* and install/run the program you are trying to use.


Edit:  Does sound counter to logic, but, I think this way.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Try *un-checking the two options* under the .net 3.5.1, *re-boot* and install/run the program you are trying to use.
> 
> 
> Edit:  Does sound counter to logic, but, I think this way.



I've done that as well.. To which windows then asks me to go into programs features and make sure it's enabled.. I can ss that error I get when I get home and do it.. around 5pm est


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 10, 2011)

Dunno why your worrying about it in Win7.  .NET 4 is installed with Win7 and contains all the previous .NET libraries.


----------



## techtard (Aug 10, 2011)

Temporarily disable your firewall and anti-virus programs. I had the same problem, turned ot to be overzealous anti-malware protection.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2011)

INSTG8R said:


> Dunno why your worrying about it in Win7.  .NET 4 is installed with Win7 and contains all the previous .NET libraries.



Yes, I know that .net 4 is installed. But, for some reason the company I work for, their system doesn't work without it running via microsoft's installed program.




techtard said:


> Temporarily disable your firewall and anti-virus programs. I had the same problem, turned ot to be overzealous anti-malware protection.



I'll try that


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2011)

attched is the file I get when I try to install after "unchecking" all the 3.5 sp1 from the rograms & Features:

If I have them "checked" I just get a blank "set-up error" that doesn't have anything but a "close" button at the bottom right.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 11, 2011)

Try turning off DEP and, then, try installing .net.

Also, do you have Visual studio or anything like that installed?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Try turning off DEP and, then, try installing .net.
> 
> Also, do you have Visual studio or anything like that installed?



i dont have any of the visual studios installed. i tryed turning off dep threw command prompt and it gave me error message on which to say that wasnt installed. but i did uncheck it in iE


the only thing that i can see different is that now i am using win 7pro, to where before it was win 7 home....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2011)

What's the error code in Windows Update (Review your update history)?  E.g. 800706BA, 8024000B, or 643



INSTG8R said:


> Dunno why your worrying about it in Win7.  .NET 4 is installed with Win7 and contains all the previous .NET libraries.


...except 1.1 (VS2003 and VS2002).


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What's the error code in Windows Update (Review your update history)?  E.g. 800706BA, 8024000B, or 643
> 
> 
> ...except 1.1 (VS2003 and VS2002).



I didn't see anything in the windows update that show error. All the updates that have been done have shown sucessfull.. Even the security update for 3.5 sp1 was sucessfull


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you tried running a .NET 3.5 application?  FYI, 3.5.1 is current--3.5 is old.


Edit: I'm going to throw a .NET 3.5 application together that tells you all .NET frameworks installed...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Have you tried running a .NET 3.5 application?  FYI, 3.5.1 is current--3.5 is old.
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm going to throw a .NET 3.5 application together that tells you all .NET frameworks installed...



The only thing that I've ran is a .net setup verifier system. there is a 3.5 sp1 app that lets me know if 3.5 sp1 is installed via my company's System..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not done with my entire application but this will tell you if .NET 3.5 is installed and working.  Download the zip, extract it somewhere, and run test35.bat.  It should say:


> .NET Framework 3.5 is installed and working.
> Press any key to continue . . .


If it says anything other than that, .NET 3.5 install is FUBAR.  You might have to try manual uninstall and failing that, it can probably only be fixed via reinstalling Windows.

Oh, did you check under "Optional Updates" in Windows Update?  3.5 SP1 might appear under there if Windows detects that it is needed.


The finished app, if I can get it done, will give version numbers, installed service packs, and test it for 2.0-4.0 and maybe 1.1 too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm not done with my entire application but this will tell you if .NET 3.5 is installed and working.  Download the zip, extract it somewhere, and run test35.bat.  It should say:
> 
> If it says anything other than that, .NET 3.5 install is FUBAR.  You might have to try manual uninstall and failing that, it can probably only be fixed via reinstalling Windows.
> 
> ...



Thanks  a ton on this. I've downloaded it and it does state that 3.5 is installed.


as for the options i only have seen, as i checked when you asked, there was a security update for .net 4... installing it now



edit::

This is what i get when i run it in troubleshoot compatability


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2011)

If Windows update doesn't say 3.5 SP1 update is needed (it is a security update and therefore important/required), whatever program is telling you otherwise is BS'ing you.  If my application worked, there should be no problem with .NET 3.5 software working on that computer.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If Windows update doesn't say 3.5 SP1 update is needed (it is a security update and therefore important/required), whatever program is telling you otherwise is BS'ing you.  If my application worked, there should be no problem with .NET 3.5 software working on that computer.



If sp1 is working, then I can go straight into the program with no issues. But, that doesn't seem to be the case with it now. Since .net 3.5 sp1 all ways has a error.. I'm almost thinking of doing..


uninstalling .net 4 and trying to do that first. That's the only thing that was different now that I think about it.. 


Worst case.. I can all ways swap the hdd every other Friday when I have to do that one task at home...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2011)

Windows 7 ships with 3.5 SP1.  If it doesn't work, something damaged it (and likely, the OS at large).

What error does this program you're using present?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Windows 7 ships with 3.5 SP1.  If it doesn't work, something damaged it (and likely, the OS at large).
> 
> What error does this program you're using present?



Here is what is shown when I look a the reg. It does state that it is installed..







Yeah, I know win 7 has it installed.. What I am thinking, and I'll try this in a min.. is that since my company want's something working with .net 3.5 sp1, I think it needs to be stand-alone to have it working.. meaning, that it needs to have no view of 4.0 installed.. 



Now when you ask for error, do you ask when I try to "install 3.5 sp1? or when I try to access the program that needs 3.5 sp1?

because, if it's the program, all I get is the "please wait while ..... is loading". In which it just hangs there and never loads..


----------



## trt740 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cold I had the same trouble with Vista Ultimate and that update and I even did a re-installed pissed me off so much I bought a student version of Windows7 Ultimate and installed it.  From what I read you have to uninstall all the net frame software and reinstall them (every update).   That's the fix but it didn't work for me you can also email Microsoft for help.   That update is a known problem.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2011)

All right.. this is the funny a$$ part.. So.. TRT, I did what you said.. then did something I should of did WAY before starting this.. Reg cleaner.. lol..


So.. my steps..



Uninstall everything to which it's just .net framework 2.0

Restart

Install 3.5 sp1 via rogram and Features: Turn off....

Restart

Reg clean threw CCleaner 4 times, every time had a issue.

Verify that all .net up to 3.5 sp1 was installed and been verified to be working

went to website

saw a action to "run test" to see if system is compatible.

Allowed Firewall/ windows defender to run said program (says it's a low grade trojan

Went to issued program and opened..

Worked..


lol... oh, how stupid I was.. I all ways run reg cleaner on new os's... My mind is losing myself...


----------

